# best bang for your buck suspension???



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

i'm looking into doing my entire suspension over on my 91' 240. i have a budget of $2000 to do everything. i had a 90' civic hatch that had koni yellows w/ eibach ground control coilovers, nuespeed strut braces, and suspension techniques anti-roll bars. i'm looking for the same feel with my 240 because from the factory it handles like shit.... any help would be appreciated.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Depends what you want to do with the car. 4 main are autocross, drag, drift, and street. Tein makes very nice coilovers for each type. However, unless your very competitive, the Tein Basic or Tein Superstreet, more expensive but more adjustability. Whiteline makes good strut bars. I'd also recommend picking up a Whiteline bushings kit, there is one at pdm-racing.com Or a bushings kit of some sort. 

BTW, how did your ground control coilovers work out? I've heard terrible things about them making popping sounds and the sort.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

well i really don't know what i want to set the car up for. when i got the ground controls i put them on a 88'crx hf. i really didn't like them on that car because i think it was to light weight for the suspension. the car with me in it weighed in at 1861 when i had it corner weighted.. after i gave up on the body work i bought a 90' civic hatch dx for 500. i ended up swapping over everything and i love the suspension. after driving it for about six months my co worker was looking to sell his 240. so i got rid of the civic to my brother for 2000 and bought my 240 for 1200. so here i am looking for shit to do to it. i hear everyone talking about the ka24de compared to the sr20det saying it a dog of a motor but i'm feel content with it for now. if you want to see a real dog of a motor drive a crx hf w/ stock motor and trans... the motor was such a dog i was able to do 90mph in second with a 5200rpm redline. now thats a dog. i just can't decide what to do to it first??? suspension, wheels, body work and paint, motor swap, ka-t???? don't know...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

definately do suspension and brakes before anything, its just safer, unless you're not going to drive it untill its 100% which i doubt


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Doesn't sounds like suspension is something TOO important to you. Otherwise, you would have some goals for the suspension. Just get something cheap so you can lower your car. Like little240boy said, Tein Basics.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

ProjectH213 said:


> i just can't decide what to do to it first??? suspension, wheels, body work and paint, motor swap, ka-t???? don't know...


First, remove the timing chain guide. Then hollow your cat. Then get an intake. Then, for Christ's sake, get some rims. 240SX has some ugly ass rims.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

Kato said:


> Doesn't sounds like suspension is something TOO important to you. Otherwise, you would have some goals for the suspension. Just get something cheap so you can lower your car. Like little240boy said, Tein Basics.


 it is pretty important to me. that is why i'm looking for advice on what i should go with. i know that i should have been more specific on what i'm planning on doing but i was just wondering what was a good all around suspension. i'm planning on doing some autocross this year, i would also like to practice my drifting skills, and have a decent daily ride. with staying within my budget. thanks for all the help so far keep it coming.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Depends on how much your budget it. Can you give us an amount? Also depends on if you want to do just the strut/springs or if you wanna add other things, mostly stronger and added adjustibilty. 

The two coilover systems i'm looking at right now are the Tein SuperStreet and Tein Basic. The SS being more money but very adjustable! Has anyone had any expierence with either of these suspensions on a 240 as handling at top setting and ride quality at a lower setting? Or the basic's in general? How do they feel?


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> First, remove the timing chain guide. Then hollow your cat. Then get an intake. Then, for Christ's sake, get some rims. 240SX has some ugly ass rims.


i happen to like those ugly ass rims atleast they arent gaudy


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

id stick with the ground control springs, but with tokico illumina 5way shocks, and strut tower braces, a floor bar, and those fender brace things that go behind the fender..then get 300zx front brakes, take them to a machine shop to have the lug pattern remachined to the 240's, and then sell me the car for 1200..happy hunting..


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> id stick with the ground control springs, but with tokico illumina 5way shocks, and strut tower braces, a floor bar, and those fender brace things that go behind the fender..then get 300zx front brakes, take them to a machine shop to have the lug pattern remachined to the 240's, and then sell me the car for 1200..happy hunting..


 yeah that sounds like a deal... sike. i've decided to go with the koni yellows w/ ground control coil overs. problem now is what spring rates i should go with?? i've heard that with rwd you should run stiffer springs in the front...is this true? what spring rates would you guys go with? i had 350 all around on my civic with the same suspension. i'm looking for a rate that isn't going to give me a shitty ride on the highway but will handle nice when i take it to autocross...? so now i'm left with $1015 to spend on strut braces and anti-roll bars so i need some advise here also... thanks for the help guys.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

little240boy said:


> Depends on how much your budget it. Can you give us an amount? Also depends on if you want to do just the strut/springs or if you wanna add other things, mostly stronger and added adjustibilty.
> 
> The two coilover systems i'm looking at right now are the Tein SuperStreet and Tein Basic. The SS being more money but very adjustable! Has anyone had any expierence with either of these suspensions on a 240 as handling at top setting and ride quality at a lower setting? Or the basic's in general? How do they feel?


 i already posted what my budget was in the beginning of the thread. i have $2000 to spend on struts w/springs, strut braces, and anti-roll bars. i what to replace everything after that but thats it for the time being. i have $1015 left after buying my struts and springs..


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

bump......


----------

